# H IG High Elfs SM and Nids W: tau gk



## Moksha The Reaver (Jun 18, 2009)

i would like almost anything from either army (- the gk dex) 



heres what i have
30 or so guardsmen 
3 valks
1 basilisk 
1 basilisk nib
1 leman russ 
2 command squads one metal one plastic 

80 give or take guants
1 hive tyrant 
1 trygon
1carnifex 
8 genestealers
3 warriors 
15 gargoyles 

10 strong Swordmasters with Command (metal, on bases)
5 Dragon Princes
5 Silver helms
prince on griffon
OOP Chariot
Dragonmage (dragon assembled, all other parts on sprue)
mage on foot
High elf mage (mounted/on foot)
High elf noble on horseback
High elf 'dex
10 lothern sea guard 
10 more sword masters
and 5 ellyrian raiders


10 sm 
1 captain 
5 termis


----------



## Nidzerker (Apr 5, 2010)

how much for the tyranids? and are they painted? if so could i see some pics?
Thanks.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Pics and prices for valks?


----------



## The Hanged Man (Oct 20, 2009)

Are the tyranids sold? PM me.


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

How much for the High Elf stuff?


----------



## cyotee73 (Jun 22, 2011)

i have a start on a tau army im lookin to trade if your interested

36 firewarriors 
12 kroot
4 xv8 battle suits
3 xv25 stealth armor
1 devilfish
and 1 comander shadowsun
feel free to im or pm
im interested in the ig if you still have them


----------

